# 2 Goldfish, 10 Litres?



## Kye20 (Jan 5, 2008)

Being new to keeping fish i decided to get started not knowing anything about them, I asked for help at the local pet store were i bought a 10 litre tank being told it would be fine to keep 2 goldfish in, but i should have a live plant or an aerator. So i now have to small comet goldfish in a ten litre tank with a live plant, is this to small for these fish, will it be alright to keep them in this tank till the get bigger and then purchase a larger tank??? Thankyou


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Did you let your tank cycle?


----------



## Kye20 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, they have been in the tank about 2 weeks, iv done a 20% water change each week and they seem to be going strong so far.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I don't know alot about goldfish except I have went threw a tin as a child. But I guess it is ok.


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

No! it's not okay. Comets belong in ponds. Other fancy goldfish need 30-40 gallons for the first fish and 10-20 gallons for each additional fish. You can't let them be in the tank till they grow bigger as they would be stunted! Its best to rehome them as (10L ~ 2.5gallons) is nowhere near what they need.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

10 liters as in 2 and a half gallons? Definitely not. No goldfish belongs in a tank that small, especially comets. To put it simply, you need to get rid of them.

By the way, tanks do not cycle in 2 weeks. Therefore, your tank is not cycled.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

oh man I thought is said 10g


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with user and scuba.  And 10g wouldn't be big enough either. Comets can get around 12 inches......huge!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep. I personally have some huge comets in my outdoor pond....and they tank advantage of all of that space. All 1800 gallons of it. They are incredibly active and I personally think they need ponds, just like koi.

The only fish I would keep in your tank is a betta splendens.


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

Nothing but shrimp and snails can live sucessfully in a 2.5 gallon tank. I wouldn't put fish in anything less than 10 gallons, and then only reeeaaallly tiny stuff. Go back to the store and tell them they are idiots for selling you that tank and return everything you bought. Go to a different store and spend the 12-15 dollars on a ten gallon and 30ish on a filter, 10 or so on a heater, and you have more options with fish. Stick with very small fish and research the crap out of the "nitrogen cycle" and the fish you might want BEFORE you buy. Most of us here started the exact same way you did. I killed A LOT of fish when I started. Most of what makes this hobby fun for me is that there is so much more to it than just buying fish and throwing them in a tank. Keep us updated!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i beg to differ, coheed! i have a betta thriving in a 2.5. granted it is heated and filtered, with weekly large waterchanges, but he is doing just fine!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Pet stores tell you anything to get the sale, then when you realise you've made a mistake, they profit again as you buy a bigger tank and what not.


----------



## Kye20 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok thankyou for all your help, so goldfish being the most popular known fish, isn't the best fish to keep in a tank unless investing in a very large tank?


----------



## Kye20 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do pet stores sell these 2.5 gallon tanks and smaller?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

To make money.

The only really suitable fish for these tanks is a single betta.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Kye20 said:


> Ok thankyou for all your help, so goldfish being the most popular known fish, isn't the best fish to keep in a tank unless investing in a very large tank?


thats correct, goldfish are actually a very poor starter fish, disease,tank size all of those make them bad starter fish


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> To make money.
> 
> The only really suitable fish for these tanks is a* single bett*a.


And even a single beta should have a larger tank to move around in IMO - I hate seeing even betas kept in these small tanks


----------

